# Full/supported/grass livery needed, East Dorset



## Crazydancer (7 October 2015)

Hi, I'm looking to move my little horse to somewhere with more company for him, and more support for me. He's a sociable little chap, around 14.1hh, getting on in years, mixes well with everyone, horse and human. 
I'm looking ideally for grass livery, where he can be checked and fed when I'm working away, as his joints appreciate it, but would consider full/supported livery if there is plenty of grazing and turn-out time. We don't need a school, or any major facilities, just decent hacking. 
Area would be near Wimborne, ideally Gussage/Witchampton area. 

If anyone knows of anywhere (even if they are currently full) please let me know. I'm not desperate to move, so would be happy to go on a waiting list for the right place. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lady Supreme (9 October 2015)

Hi. Try the Wimborne St Giles Stud, based at, strangely, Wimborne St Giles. They do a full supported grass livery. A lovely place. Just search for the above & have a look. Good luck


----------



## Lady Supreme (9 October 2015)

www.stgilesstud. co.uk
BH21 5NA
01725 517214
Hope this helps


----------



## Crazydancer (10 October 2015)

Thanks Lady Supreme, do you keep a horse there?


----------



## Lady Supreme (10 October 2015)

No, sadly but only because I like a stable. Then it becomes too expensive. I have been to see the place though & it's lovely. Well worth considering I think


----------

